# New Furniture, and Where Does Willow Lie?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

We recently got a new sofa and I have covered it in all the spots that Willow typically likes to lie on with her doggie blankets and bed until the newness wears off. But guess where she has chosen to make her own? Of course the only uncovered spot! >


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She's liking her new pillows. Looks like she's saying "Thanks Mom".


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

ound:ound:ound:ound:op2: She's got you trained.....


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Of course, that's Murphy's or should I say Willow's Law. She is too cute.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL!!! That is hilarious! Smart girl Willow (and adorable too!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Willow looks pretty comfy there on her new sofa and pillows. :biggrin1: Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hahaha Willow is so funny and so pretty too. I like your new couch and I guess willow does too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, Willow has me trained all right! She sure nows how to get into mischief too. I'll be taking the blankets off the sofa eventually. Just thought I should try and keep it cleaned for a little while!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We keep fleece blankets on everything.  My husband has put pipe installation around the iron table legs in the living room because Scout and Truffles always run into them. In The Company of Dogs has a great selection of nice looking covers for sofas and chairs. I really like your new sofa.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Haha!!
Enjoy your new couch Willow! Am sure you're just being very considerate to sit on the cushions so mommy has all that space and a comfy blanket to sit on. 0


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Teddy Bear said:


> Haha!!
> Enjoy your new couch Willow! Am sure you're just being very considerate to sit on the cushions so mommy has all that space and a comfy blanket to sit on. 0


Oh! I never thought of that. Of course! She's just being considerate!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> We recently got a new sofa and I have covered it in all the spots that Willow typically likes to lie on with her doggie blankets and bed until the newness wears off. But guess where she has chosen to make her own? Of course the only uncovered spot! >


Love it! You captured it!


----------

